
Solid vs. Outline Icons: Which Are Faster to Recognize? - dojosensei
https://uxmovement.com/mobile/solid-vs-outline-icons-which-are-faster-to-recognize/
======
mleafer
Interesting. I think a lot of this is intuitive in the context of Gestalt
design principles [https://www.howdesign.com/resources-education/online-
design-...](https://www.howdesign.com/resources-education/online-design-
courses-education/gestalt-theory-typography-design-principles/)

